# FS: Parting out; 754 Mobo, HD, LOTS MORE!!



## Geoff

I sold my CPU on Amazon for $120, so now I need to get rid of a few things that are no longer compatible.  


*Gigabyte GA-K8VM800M* // Athlon 64 & Sempron Support // Socket 754 // 800Mhz Hyper Transport (1600MT/s) // 2x 184-Pin DDR400 DIMMS (Max 2GB) // AGP 4x/8x // 3x PCI Slots // 2x IDE // Floppy // 2x SATA150 // Onboard Video (S3 UniChrome Pro IGP) // Onboard 6-Channel Audio (Realtek ALC655) // 10/100MB/s LAN // 4x USB 2.0 // Micro ATX // 20-Pin Power Connector

This motherboard is only a few weeks old, and is in excellent shape.  It also has many overclocking features, which include Bus increments and voltage controls.

This retails for $50 + shipping on Newegg right now, and it's your's for *$30*. 



* Seagate Barracuda Hard Drive* // 320GB // SATAII 3.0Gb/s // 7200RPM // 16MB Cache // Perpendicular Recording // 4.16ms average latency

This is also only a few weeks old, but isn't compatible with my P4 motherboard.  It's in great shape and will come pre-formated.

This retails for $95 + shipping on Newegg right now with the deal thats going on, and it's your's for *SOLD!*



* Creative Sound Blaster Audigy SE* // Audigy Chipset // Up To 7.1 Surround Sound Support // 100dBa SNR // PCI

This as well as the others, is only a few weeks old, but I no longer need it.

This retails for $30 + Shipping on Newegg, but it's your's for *$25*.



*ATI x850XT PE* // 540Mhz Core // 1180Mhz Memory // 16 Pipelines //256-Bit // GDDR3 // VIVO // AGP 4x/8x 

This is in excellent condition and is only a few weeks old.  Please note that this was originally an x850PRO, but has been flashed to an x850XT PE, and it works perfectly! Includes all the software, documentation, and cables, all in the original packaging.  This card performs much better in games and benchmarks then the 7800GS does, and it's much cheaper!!

This retails for over $200 + shipping on Newegg, but it's your's for *$155*.


*Microsoft Fingerprint Reader* // USB // Silver/Black

This works great, and includes the software for it.  However theres some black paint on the sides and some tape residue on the back.  But besides that, it looks and works great!

Retails for $40 + Shipping, your's for *SOLD!



Tyris 19" LCD* // 8ms Response Time // 300cd/m2 // 500:1 Contrast // VGA + DVI // 1280x1024 Max Res. // Black 

This is only a month or so old, and looks like new!  I have kept it in very good shape, and no one touches the screen with their fingers.  Also included with the monitor are a power and VGA cable.

Retails on Newegg for $190 + $15 shipping, your's for only *$165. *


----------



## TonyBAMF

I am not trying to low ball, But I would offer you $65 for the harddrive, or $85 if you include the fingerprint reader


----------



## Geoff

TonyBAMF said:


> I am not trying to low ball, But I would offer you $65 for the harddrive, or $85 if you include the fingerprint reader



Well seeing that it's almost new, I wouldn't sell it for $65.


----------



## TonyBAMF

Ygpm


----------



## Geoff

*Updated*

I am now selling my video card in addition to everything else.

And if you're interested in buying more then one item, you will receive a discount.


----------



## Geoff

I am also selling everything as a combo, here is what you get in the combo package:

*Gigabyte GA-K8VM800M 754 Motheroard - $40

Seagate Barracuda 320GB Hard Drive - $80

Creative Sound Blaster Audigy SE - $25

ATI x850XT PE - $170

Logitech MX518 - $30*

*Logitech Media Keyboard - $15

Desktop Microphone - $5

Microsoft Fingerprint Reader - $20

Card Reader - $10*

*
+ The following games:*

Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell
Grand Theft Auto: Vice City
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six 3: Raven Shield
Tomb Raider: Angel of Darkness
Rainbow Six: Rogue Spear
Roller Coaster Tycoon + 3 Expansions
Spy Hunter
Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 2
Call of Duty
Midnight Club II

All of this would sell individually for over $495.  But if you buy this combo, you get it all for only $345!!


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

I may be interested in your sound card, Geoff.


----------



## wicked859

I would really like the video card, but I might have to return my x1600 pro first


----------



## Geoff

monkeysims said:


> I may be interested in your sound card, Geoff.





wicked859 said:


> I would really like the video card, but I might have to return my x1600 pro first



Ok, just reply here or PM me if you guys are interested.


----------



## Geoff

I need to sell these quickly if possible.

Prices dropped!!


----------



## Calibretto

I might want the mobo for one of my friends but no money yet. Think you could hold it? If someone else wants it thats fine too.


----------



## Geoff

Calibretto said:


> I might want the mobo for one of my friends but no money yet. Think you could hold it? If someone else wants it thats fine too.



No problem.  At the rate things are going, i'm afraid i'll have alot of the parts for a while.  But you will have first choice when it comes to selling it.

And monkeysims, post back if you're still interested in the monitor for the agreed upon price.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

[-0MEGA-];411998 said:
			
		

> No problem.  At the rate things are going, i'm afraid i'll have alot of the parts for a while.  But you will have first choice when it comes to selling it.
> 
> And monkeysims, post back if you're still interested in the monitor for the agreed upon price.



I'm definatley interested, but it depends if I upgrade to a Core 2 Duo or not.


----------



## Geoff

monkeysims said:


> I'm definatley interested, but it depends if I upgrade to a Core 2 Duo or not.



Ok, theres no rush so you don't have to decide right away.  Just tell me when you find out.  You'll have first pick if theres more then one person interested.


----------



## ckfordy

I think i want to buy the harddrive but i need to talk to my dad first.  Is the $75 with or without shipping if it doesnt include shipping how much would it be. and does the harddrive come with the sata 2 cables?  Do you have a paypal account?


----------



## Geoff

ckfordy said:


> I think i want to buy the harddrive but i need to talk to my dad first.  Is the $75 with or without shipping if it doesnt include shipping how much would it be. and does the harddrive come with the sata 2 cables?  Do you have a paypal account?



the $75 is without, so does $80 shipped sound good?  It will include a SATA 2 cable and SATA power adapter.


----------



## Pc_Pimp

Would you be interested in a PS2 with 21 games and 2 memory cards?


----------



## Geoff

Pc_Pimp said:


> Would you be interested in a PS2 with 21 games and 2 memory cards?



No, and please dont hijack my thread.


----------



## Pc_Pimp

Sorry, I wasnt hijacking your thread, i was asking if you wanted to trade.


----------



## Geoff

Pc_Pimp said:


> Sorry, I wasnt hijacking your thread, i was asking if you wanted to trade.



Trade for which part?


----------



## ckfordy

[-0MEGA-];413071 said:
			
		

> the $75 is without, so does $80 shipped sound good? It will include a SATA 2 cable and SATA power adapter.


 
Yup $80 shipped sounds good.  Do you have paypal cause my dad does and it would make it easier to pay through that instead of a check or money order.


----------



## Geoff

ckfordy said:


> Yup $80 shipped sounds good.  Do you have paypal cause my dad does and it would make it easier to pay through that instead of a check or money order.



Yes I have paypal, and it's also more secure.  I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Pc_Pimp

[-0MEGA-];413371 said:
			
		

> Trade for which part?


The 19" LCD ?


----------



## Geoff

Pc_Pimp said:


> The 19" LCD ?



Well right now another person is interested in it, if he decides not to buy it, i'll get back to you.


----------



## Pc_Pimp

Ok, sounds good.


----------



## Geoff

monkeysims said:


> I may be interested in your sound card, Geoff.





wicked859 said:


> I would really like the video card, but I might have to return my x1600 pro first





Calibretto said:


> I might want the mobo for one of my friends but no money yet. Think you could hold it? If someone else wants it thats fine too.





ckfordy said:


> I think i want to buy the harddrive but i need to talk to my dad first.  Is the $75 with or without shipping if it doesnt include shipping how much would it be. and does the harddrive come with the sata 2 cables?  Do you have a paypal account?



Just so I can get a feel for whats still available, are you guys still interested in those items?


----------



## Calibretto

I'm still interested. but like I said if anybody else wants it, they can take it.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Calibretto said:


> I'm still interested. but like I said if anybody else wants it, they can take it.



I feel the same, if anyone wants the LCD or Sound Card, they can have it.


----------



## ckfordy

[-0MEGA-];415704 said:
			
		

> Just so I can get a feel for whats still available, are you guys still interested in those items?


 
Oh crap completly forgot about it.  Im still interested.


----------



## Geoff

Calibretto said:


> I'm still interested. but like I said if anybody else wants it, they can take it.





monkeysims said:


> I feel the same, if anyone wants the LCD or Sound Card, they can have it.



No rush, if you do decide to buy it, just let me know.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

[-0MEGA-];415961 said:
			
		

> No rush, if you do decide to buy it, just let me know.



Well my Conroe upgrade is going to drain my funds...


----------



## bamhm182

I might be interested in the HDD, I will probobly have the money in about 8-10 days if everything goes well on Ebay, so I'll check with you when I have the money to see if you still have it.

EDIT: I defenitly want the HDD if it doesn't work out with ckfordy for some reason and noone else buys it before I get the money.


----------



## Geoff

bamhm182 said:


> I might be interested in the HDD, I will probobly have the money in about 8-10 days if everything goes well on Ebay, so I'll check with you when I have the money to see if you still have it.
> 
> EDIT: I defenitly want the HDD if it doesn't work out with ckfordy for some reason and noone else buys it before I get the money.



Ok, sounds good.  I'll let you know in a day or two if it's still available.


----------



## bamhm182

Okay, if it is, than I'll ask my mom if I can borow the money, but if she says no, that it'll be about a week or so from now. But if she says yes, than I'll get it in a few days if it's still availible.


----------



## Geoff

bamhm182 said:


> Okay, if it is, than I'll ask my mom if I can borow the money, but if she says no, that it'll be about a week or so from now. But if she says yes, than I'll get it in a few days if it's still availible.



Cool.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Remember, i still want you hdd omega


----------



## bamhm182

Did you PM him about it or something, because I just looked through the whole thread and you didn't say you wanted it, not to start anything, I'm just asking.


----------



## Geoff

Motoxrdude said:


> Remember, i still want you hdd omega





bamhm182 said:


> Did you PM him about it or something, because I just looked through the whole thread and you didn't say you wanted it, not to start anything, I'm just asking.



Sorry, but he did message me a while ago on AIM about it, I forgot about it when you asked.  But if for some reason he doesn't want it, it's yours Bamhm182.


----------



## bamhm182

Okay, cool, I hope I get it, lol. My mom said she'd front the money if it was still availible. So if niether of them want it, than PM me or post here or something and I'll tell her and than send the money via Paypal if you have Paypal.


----------



## Geoff

bamhm182 said:


> Okay, cool, I hope I get it, lol. My mom said she'd front the money if it was still availible. So if niether of them want it, than PM me or post here or something and I'll tell her and than send the money via Paypal if you have Paypal.



If he decides not to get it, i'll tell you right away.


----------



## Iluvpenguins

I'll buy that LCD for $100 in cash and possibly work out a trade for the remaining 60?Not 100% sure if i want it,but im in the market for a new monitor and more options are helpful


----------



## Geoff

Iluvpenguins said:


> I'll buy that LCD for $100 in cash and possibly work out a trade for the remaining 60?Not 100% sure if i want it,but im in the market for a new monitor and more options are helpful



It would depend what the trade would be.


----------



## Iluvpenguins

5Gb Mp3 player

M:Robe 100

http://www.morgan-auction.co.uk/auction/lotimages/Olympus_Mrobe_100-v2.jpg

http://images.tomshardware.com/2005/08/25/music_that_fits_in_your_pocket/m-robe100.jpg

Product not even a year old,great,works fine,comes with the player and the software

I'll keep offering as you say no lol


----------



## Geoff

I'd have to think about it.  The main reason i'm selling is to get money for other things.


----------



## Iluvpenguins

Understood.


----------



## bamhm182

I'm going to put the stuff on Ebay tonight I think, so I'll have the money soon, I might just wait till I get my Ebay account set up, but I might just sell it on my dad's which is set up already, I'm not sure.


----------



## Geoff

The hard drive has been sold, sorry.

* Creative Sound Blaster Audigy SE* // Audigy Chipset // Up To 7.1 Surround Sound Support // 100dBa SNR // PCI

This as well as the others, is only a few weeks old, but I no longer need it.

This retails for $30 + Shipping on Newegg, but it's your's for *$20*.



*ATI x850XT PE* // 540Mhz Core // 1180Mhz Memory // 16 Pipelines //256-Bit // GDDR3 // VIVO // AGP 4x/8x 

This is in excellent condition and is only a few weeks old. Please note that this was originally an x850PRO, but has been flashed to an x850XT PE, and it works perfectly! Includes all the software, documentation, and cables, all in the original packaging. This card performs much better in games and benchmarks then the 7800GS does, and it's much cheaper!!

This retails for over $200 + shipping on Newegg, but it's your's for *$145*.


*Tyris 19" LCD* // 8ms Response Time // 300cd/m2 // 500:1 Contrast // VGA + DVI // 1280x1024 Max Res. // Black 

This is only a month or so old, and looks like new! I have kept it in very good shape, and no one touches the screen with their fingers. Also included with the monitor are a power and VGA cable.

Retails on Newegg for $190 + $15 shipping, your's for only *$160. *


----------



## bamhm182

Oh man. Oh well, I'll just have to get one from newegg I guess.


----------



## Geoff

bamhm182 said:


> Oh man. Oh well, I'll just have to get one from newegg I guess.



Sorry again


----------



## ADE

HOW MUCH FOR THE RAM???? PPPPPPPPPPPPPPLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZ HAVE THE RAM STILL!!! AND MAYBE WE CAN CALL OFF THE DONATION FOR IT!!!.................Well, then again,...maybe not the donation.


----------



## Geoff

ADE said:


> HOW MUCH FOR THE RAM???? PPPPPPPPPPPPPPLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZ HAVE THE RAM STILL!!! AND MAYBE WE CAN CALL OFF THE DONATION FOR IT!!!.................Well, then again,...maybe not the donation.



Im not sure what your talking about, I never was selling my RAM, and I dont plan to anytime soon.

And why would I "donate" it to you?


----------



## Calibretto

hey Omega, forget about the mobo for me.


----------



## Geoff

Calibretto said:


> hey Omega, forget about the mobo for me.



No problem, i'm getting a Sempron anyways, so i'm glad i havent sold it yet.


----------



## Geoff

I really want to sell this, is anyone interested?

*ATI x850XT PE* // 540Mhz Core // 1180Mhz Memory // 16 Pipelines //256-Bit // GDDR3 // VIVO // AGP 4x/8x 

This is in excellent condition and is only a few weeks old. Please note that this was originally an x850PRO, but has been flashed to an x850XT PE, and it works perfectly! Includes all the software, documentation, and cables, all in the original packaging. This card performs much better in games and benchmarks then the 7800GS does, and it's much cheaper!!

This retails for over $200 + shipping on Newegg, but it's your's for *$140*.


----------



## Jet

Ugh, if it wasn't AGP


----------



## Geoff

Last call for the video card...


----------



## swtwc

Hey,
   I may have a buddy that wants this G card. Give me a couple of days to ask him and I'll let you know.  He wants a good AGP for his back up.


----------



## Archangel

damn... too bad you live in america.. My friend is using a fx5200 for gaming atm.  ( mainly WoW.. and its fine for that )    how much would shipping to the netherlands cost you think?   ( altough, i doubt it would be worth it  )


----------



## Geoff

Archangel said:


> damn... too bad you live in america.. My friend is using a fx5200 for gaming atm.  ( mainly WoW.. and its fine for that )    how much would shipping to the netherlands cost you think?   ( altough, i doubt it would be worth it  )


Unfortunetly it would, the shipping cost would be around $75 via UPS.


----------



## Archangel

i can get those cards for $170 here,  maybe a bit cheaper if you ask them..   so with shipping it wouldnt be worth sending it to europe.

however, $140  is a really nice price for it.   you have tried it in the local supermarket or so? ( you know, those small advertising's on a wall there)
can't be that hard to get rid of one of the best AGP card's..


----------



## Geoff

If no one wants to buy it here, i'll put it on eBay.  I saw x850PRO's selling for around $110-$150.  Im not sure if i'll flash it back to an x850PRO, or leave it as is and sell it with the x850XT PE BIOS.


----------

